# Otopharynx Lithobates ( Red Top Aristochromis)



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience keeping a male and two females of this species, in a 100 ga environment with other mixed Africans. I currently have auratus, yellow lab,cobalt blue, fuelborni,orange blotch from red zebra strain, with plenty of rock and plants to hide in. Just was wondering if this combo would work. LFS has them displayed as Red Top Aristochromis. Current stocking of above mentioned Africans is 10 fish, in 6 ft x 20 in x 20 in. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

So everything else in the tank is mbuna? (except maybe the orange blotch...common name for a number of things.)

I would say that the O. Litho will be bullied too much, especially by the auratus and red zebra.

If you only had the Labs and some of the other milder mbuna, then yeah, it could work.


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks I figured my mix was more on the aggressive side for O. Litho.


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with keeping the lithobate with the mbuna. The lithobate gets much bigger than the mbuna except for the fuelleborni but the fuelleborni shouldn't be a problem. I keep haps, peacocks and mbuna together without any problems but I have been keeping fish for 25+ years now and have learned from experience. I have polit, afra, demasoni, and labs in with lithobates, four different kinds of protemelas, peacocks, and lethrinops. My tank is much larger than yours but I know I could keep the fish you have plus the lithobates. If you want them get them. I dont understand why everyone says you cant mix the fish because it is very possible. Find the fish that you truly want and purchase them, don't settle for anything less and good luck with your fish keeping. By the way, all my fish are mature and the tank works well. 
As you can see, all fish have perfect fins and my polit is massive at about 5 inches. The mbuna do not bully anyone, they actually run from the larger haps and peacocks(except for my dominate demasoni)


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to admit, I must've just skimmed the original post. I think now, after re-reading, 100 gallons with only 10 mbuna in it would probably leave enough space for the o. litho.

I would caution you with a good tank redecorating as you introduce the o. litho, especially if they are juvies as the more aggressive mbuna may not take kindly to have their territories invaded. Young o. litho look significantly different than those mbuna, though, so it may not be as much of a problem.

It'll probably work. I just like to err on the side of caution when I give out advice :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would have thought the Litho would be too timid with the auratus as well.

I've never kept auratus (listened to the advice) or Lithobates (haven't done haps yet), but have read that they are some of the more timid haps. It will be interesting to see how this tank works in 1-2 years. Maybe a auratus success story for once?

My cynotilapia juvies did kill a full-grown peacock once though.


----------

